# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Galvanische stroom

## sun

Heeft iemand ervaring met het stay young programma www.silkyoaks.com en www.nuskin.com? Bestaat er een wetenschappelijke verkalring voor een eventueel werkingsmechanisme? Kent iemand adresjes in België?

----------


## ChezCHel

Hallo Sun,

Ik ben onafhankelijk distributeur van Nu Skin.
Zelf werk ik met de Galvanic Spa en haal daar geweldige resultaten mee.
Naast het werken met Nu Skin ben ik ook schoonheidsspecialiste en werk ik ook met de producten en ons geweldige rimpelstrijkijzer in mijn salon.
Mocht je hier meer informatie over willen, stuur mij dan even een mailtje, dan neem ik contact met je op.
Mijn email adres: [email protected]
Met vriendelijke groet,
Marcella van Est

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is Galvanische stroom en waar dient het voor???
Graag beetje uitleg.

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Petra717

Ik wordt ook wel erg nieuwsgierig :Wink:  ! Heb er echt nog nooit van gehoord :Confused:  

Toodels, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Heb zelf uit nieuwsgierigheid maar even 'ge-googled' op 'galvanische stroom'.

Het gaat om een apparaat dat wordt gebruikt in bepaalde schoonheidssalons,maar je kunt het ook zelf kopen voor zo'n kleine 300€...
en het belooft;
-'Een professioneel resultaat voor het hele lichaam.
Het revitaliseert en maakt de huid stevig,strijkt uw rimpels glad,onzuiverheden verdwijnen(een stralende,jonge en vitale huid wordt beloofd)en maakt komaf met cellulites.

Wie heeft hier goede of negatieve ervaringen mee???
Zo ja,deel ze met ons,we zijn benieuwd!!!

Grtzz Agnes

----------


## sun

Het enige wat je erover vindt, is reclame. er bestaat geen enkele fatsoenlijke wetenschappelijke studie. Ik heb bij nuskin en bij silkyoaks info gevraagd, maar die komt niet. Ik geloof er dus niet veel van. 
Groetjes, 
Sun

----------


## ChezCHel

Agnes,

Inderdaad, dat klopt helemaal wat je zegt.
Dat was ook de rede waarom ik mijn emailadres erbij had gezet.
Ik verkoop deze apparaten en werk daar ook mee in mijn salon. 
Als je serieus meer info wilt kan je me mailen.
Hoe galvanische stroom exact werkt weet ik ook niet, maar op Google kan je idd wel wat uitleg over de stroomsoort vinden. Het is absoluut geen chemische reactie of proces.
Het apparaat dat ik verkoop bevat een chip die zwakstroom (van AAA batterijen) omzet in Galvanische stroom.
Met die galvanische stroom zorgen we er onder andere voor: Min (negatief) reinigt de huid in combinatie met onze gels die je op het gezicht aanbrengt.
En met plus (positief geladen stroom) zorgt het apparaat met de juiste gel ervoor dat je weer opnieuw collageen en elastine gaat aanmaken, waardoor de huid weer strak, glad en soepel word.
Ook kan je, omdat het zo diep reinigt, dit ook heel goed voor acne gebruiken, uitstekende resultaten!
Het bedrijf waar ik onafhankelijk distributeur van ben heeft 3 wereld patent rechten. Niemand kan en mag het apparaat namaken. Wij zijn dus Exclusief! Je vint dit bij niemand anders.
Mail mijn voor meer informatie en/of een demonstratie van het apparaat en onze andere huidverzorgingsproducten bij jou/u thuis.Ik zal dan meerdere gegevens terug mailen zodat we elkaar kunnen spreken.
Mail naar: [email protected]

----------


## Agnes574

Bedankt voor je nuttige post Marcella,

Ik vind het allemaal enorm interessant...

Ik heb de post geplaatst voor geinteresseerden;zelf ben ik moderator van deze rubriek dus probeer ik de topics zo duidelijk mogelijk te maken!

Als ik,of anderen, informatie willen kunnen ze bij jou terecht;dat is heel goed!
Dank je wel!

Agnes

----------


## snipper

Als ik iets nieuws zie dan probeer ik altijd op internet om er negatieve verhalen over te vinden zodat de reclame-verhalen een beetje gecompenseerd worden. Maar hierbij is dat nog niet gelukt. Een postitief teken dus.

----------


## Agnes574

Zou je zelf een behandeling met zo'n apparaat overwegen?
Zo ja,voor welk probleem?
Ik vind het zelf allemaal heel interessant om te lezen....nog geen lezers die hun ervaringen willen delen???

Marcella,wat zijn jouw ervaringen...je gebruikt het zelf professioneel,maar heb je jezelf er al mee behandeld???

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## ChezCHel

Hoi Agnes,

Ja zeker.
Ik behandel in mijn salon met het apparaat.
Niet alleen mensen met een verslapte huid kunnen bij mij terecht, maar ook jongeren of mensen met acne. Ik heb nu een klant waar ik iedere behandeling foto's bij maak. Zij heeft erg acne. Er treedt al wel verandering op, maar echt duidelijke veranderingen komen pas na meerdere behandelingen.
Ik heb haar nu 3 keer behandeld. Bij een verslapte huid zie je direct al veel resultaat. De huid is direct al steviger, mooier van kleur en rimpeltjes kunnen al duidelijk vervaagt zijn. Maar bij acne heeft dat gewoon meer tijd nodig.
Ik verwacht dat het resultaat na nog 5 a 6 behandelingen wel duidelijker te zien zal zijn. Als de behandeling zo ver is en je kunt het duidelijk zien op de foto's wil ik die ook gerust aan de mensen tonen.

Naast het gezicht kun je er ook je lichaam mee sculpturen.
Je kunt denken aan: Bovenarm (bij het zwaaien), zwembandjes, cellulitis, buik en andere delen die je maar wilt aanpakken.

En zo zijn er nog meer mogelijkheden.

In het apparaat zit trouwens een chip die de zwakstroom van de AAA-batterijen omzet in Galvanische stroom.
In het apparaat zitten 2 elektroden met een zuur dat de Galvanische stroom opwekt. De elektroden en het zuur komen absoluut niet met de huid in aanraking. Daarnaast: het is absoluut ONSCHADELIJK voor de huid en uw gezondheid.
Zoals bij zo veel apparaten (denk aan een mobile telefoon die straling afgeeft) is het wel raadzaam, wanneer je zwanger bent of een pacemaker hebt, een arts te raadplegen. Dat doen we niet bij een mobile telefoon en die geeft meer straling dan onze Galvanic spa, maar we raden het wel altijd aan. 
Je mag dan zelf bepalen of je het noodzakelijk vind om naar de huisarts te gaan.

Zo, dat was het weer even.
Voor meer info, een demo bij je thuis of resultaat foto's kan je mailen:
[email protected]

Groetjes Marcella

----------


## jenny2011

> Wat is Galvanische stroom en waar dient het voor???
> Graag beetje uitleg.
> 
> Grtjs Agnes


Dag Agnes, galvanische stroom is genoemd nar luigi Galvani,een italiaanse arts wiens levenswerk gewijd was aan de studie van het effect van electrisch stroom.Zorgt ervoor,dat in water oplosbare huidverzorgende producten dieper in de huid kunnen doordringen.Stroom verhoogt ook de celvernieuwing,hydrateert en maakt de huid stevig.,En het apparaatje die de galvanisch stroom afgeeft is klein en met gepatenteerde galvanisch stroom die zich automatisch aanpast aan de behoefte van de huid en verwisselbare opzetstukjes(voor het gezicht,de hoofdhuid en het lichaam)werkt het apparaat op synergistische wijze samen met speciaal samengestelde producten om het transport van de belangrijkste ingredienten te bevoorderen,Als andere mensen uw stralende huid, uw volle ogende haar en uw mooie uiterljik zien,zullen ze zich afvragen waar u de tijd vandaan haalt.Als je interrese hebt mail me gerust, of als je het willen uitproberen,heb wel het apparaatje en kom ik gewoon bij de mensen thuis om te demonstreren. groetjes jenny

----------


## Flogiston

Galvanische stroom is inderdaad genoemd naar de heer Galvani. Die deed experimenten met stroom. Hij wekte die stroom op met iets wat we nu een galvanisch element noemen.

Ook nu worden galvanische elementen nog veel gebruikt, zij het met verbeterde materialen. Daardoor kunnen de huidige galvanische elementen meer stroom leveren gedurende een langere tijd, en is de sterkte van die stroom veel constanter en - vooral - voorspelbaarder.

Voorbeelden van de huidige galvanische elementen zijn batterijen, knoopcellen en accu's.

"Galvanische stroom" is dus geen bijzonder soort stroom. In de elektriciteitsleer kennen we de gelijkspanning (zoals die uit batterijen en accu's komt) en wisselspanning (zoals die uit het stopcontact komt). Gelijkspanning wordt ook wel "galvanische stroom" genoemd.

"Galvanische stroom" is dus een erg ouderwetse benaming voor heel normale gelijkstroom. Gewone elektriciteit dus.

----------


## proben

Ik ben heel sceptisch over deze behandeling. Ik ben zelf fotograaf geweest duidelijk verschil bij de "voor" en "na" foto's van deze Galvanic Body Spa. En niet het verschil in verbetering van de huid, maar in verschil van opname van de foto: qua belichting, verlichting en scherpte! Kijk eens goed, naar de herkomst van de lichtbron, te zien in schaduwen op het gezicht (zodat rimpels en wallen er extra slecht uitzien) en achtergrond. Een duidelijk verschil in opname dus. 
Ik heb een demonstratie gehad, de helft van mijn gezicht laten behandelen.. ik zie zelf geen verbetering, terwijl degene die het uitvoerde zei dit wel te zien.. Inderdaad op internet is alleen maar informatie te vinden over dit apparaatje door de verkopers zelf, dus niet echt objectief zou ik zeggen. Volgens mij dus een mooi verkooppraatje voor een zeer duur apparaatje. Waarom moet gelijkstroom dan duur zijn? je koopt toch ook AAA-batterijtjes voor een paar euro? Onzin, naar mijn idee!

----------


## Baucis

Ga, wat je ook aan je rimpels wilt doen, nooit in zee met NuSkin!! Ik was op een soort Nuskin tupperwareparty, en de zgn 'sponsors' namen me goed onderhanden. De helft van mijn gezicht werd 'behandeld' en ze riepen zeer enthousiast wat een gewèldig verschil dat uitmaakt. Ik, naïeve idioot, tuinde er vierkant in en kocht voor verschrikkelijk veel geld een gezichts- en een lichaamsapparaat (!) De verbetering duurde precies tot de avond. Volgende dag, zelfde gezicht weer terug. Na een maand intensief gebruik, geen enkel verschil, behalve allergische reacties. Door het dierlijk collageen van de gels? Nergens krijg je informatie wat er in zit. Ondanks de stellige belofte op de 'party' is de firma totaal niet thuis nu het over hun tevredenheidsgarantie gaat: die geldt namelijk alleen voor de producten, niet voor de apparaten van samen meer dan zes honderd euro!! Wees niet zo stom als ik alsjeblieft! Masseren met je vingertoppen met een goede crème zal hetzelfde resultaat hebben. Tenslotte is 'galvanische stroom' de inhoud van een AAA-batterijtje! Neem je electrische tandenborstel, zelfde non-resultaat.

----------

